# How many still file,,,



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

the eyes before putting them on the blank? I have a habit from old days when they were not uniform as now to make sure the rise wasn't too steep. Also to make sure they were up right. Bigger eyes for sure.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I do. I use a small belt sander, we ground everyone of them at Allstar, Castaway and ARS.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Silverfox1 said:


> I do. I use a small belt sander, we ground everyone of them at Allstar, Castaway and ARS.


Good to see the smaller things still being taken care of esspecially when dealing with large quantities. Hats of to ya.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have a 3" inch work bench grinder with a fine grinding wheel on one side and a buffing wheel on the other. I grind all of the bigger guides and most of the little ones.
Pat


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Attention to detail is a must. Grind/shape /smooth each guide. I like the shallow transition of the thread from the blank to the guide foot, easier to wrap and appealing to the eye. I see several custom rods that the guides are not tapered/shaped, definately see it in the finished product, next time look at some of the customs posted here and it will become evident. Its a pain at times but worth the extra effort, hey... its a custom rod!!!! Good topic, thanks for posting.

Pods


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

> I like the shallow transition of the thread from the blank to the guide foot, easier to wrap and appealing to the eye.


....x2


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

X3 everyone drimel tool


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Castaway does not file guides.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*guides*

I use a Drimmel tool with the light grinding wheel works great!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have always hand filed them, never thought not to. I also hold the double foots against something flat and tune them to sit flat on the blank w a small plier


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I always hand file mine too. I use a little rat tail file for the the bottom of the foot and a flat file for the top.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*guides*



lufty said:


> Castaway does not file guides.


you did when you first came to work there.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I do on the thicker footed guides like the AmTak guides with a Dremel. I usually don't with thinner Fujis and like brands.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Castaways wrappers have no problem wrapping over the foot. Most guides are painted or coated for protection from the elements. If you use a grinder you may super heat the metal and that would cause it to rust faster. If you can wrap it without grinding or filing I would do it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

lufty said:


> Castaways wrappers have no problem wrapping over the foot. Most guides are painted or coated for protection from the elements. If you use a grinder you may super heat the metal and that would cause it to rust faster. If you can wrap it without grinding or filing I would do it.


You have a point. But metallurgy has improved so much I believe even the most discount companies can afford to build with better metal products. I also think flex coat or whatever epoxy you use should seal it well enough, what you think?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

All I know is that guide replacemnt due to rust has gone down since we had stopped grinding the feet. I am not saying dont do it ,I am saying that we no longer do. You build your rods the way you want and your customers want. No debate ,just saying we no longer grind feet.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I use a drimmel to file my guides. Works great


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

I grind all of them,but we use nothing but titanium so no rust


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*To Grind or Not To Grind*

What does Fuji say about grinding guide feet?

What are black and silver guides coated with?

What about TiCh and holographic pretty things?

What frame material are the guides from?

What happens when you grind the feet?

What can contact the fresh metal?

What can happen?

Who is responsible for warranty?

What size thread do you use Lufty?

Did you find any more?

What is a chloride free marker and how is it used?

May be a bigger deal than most may think!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang Bill, that's alotta questions! I prefer a mult choice format w/ the answer key at the bottom...don't be skeered to share, it's just us :wink:


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Ready Set Go!*

Mr. Aggie just for you!

Many have opinions on this subject.

There are real answers in other fields of endeavor. Aerospace and nuclear power.

Manufacturers of guides could take a lesson and help all.

Many guides are made using austenetic stainless steels, i.e., 304, 316 & 321.

If they were made and prepared properly there would be no free iron on the surface to rust. Stainless steel does not contain any free iron that can rust.

How many grind and see a blue blush on the foot - that causes sensitization cracking due to improper heat treatment.

Surface contamination, file, Dremel and other cold working tools introduce iron that can cause problems. The predominant failure mode for stainless is intergranular cracking.

If you want to learn how it is eliminated in other fields Google search ASTM 380A. This is the process of cleaning and passivation stainless steel to insure that premature failure does not occur.

Don't grind unless you are forced to do so by the thread Gods!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

By the way -

Mr. "No Grind" Lufty cheats -

He uses "C NCP" black AND a Sharpie to hide peepers!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Bill Stevens said:


> By the way -
> 
> Mr. "No Grind" Lufty cheats -
> 
> He uses "C NCP" black AND a Sharpie to hide peepers!


Hahaha! Busted...

That's interesting stuff and thanks for the share....


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Skiff said:


> Hahaha! Busted...
> 
> That's interesting stuff and thanks for the share....





Bill Stevens said:


> By the way -
> 
> Mr. "No Grind" Lufty cheats -
> 
> He uses "C NCP" black AND a Sharpie to hide peepers!


You beat me to the ousting.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Am-Tak pregrinds theirs, I guess? Here's a Microwave runner right out of the package. Gonna be a preground reground when I get through w/ it.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Many years ago, while fishing with an old guide, I showed him a rod that I had built an explained to him the use of some guides that would resist rusting. He laughed and said, "There is only one thing saltwater won't eventually destroy, and that is more saltwater."


----------

